# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Introduction by Karel Hoogeboom

## HighTree

Hello,

My name is Karel Hoogeboom also known as HighTree on other forums. I am nestor from the Offorum.net. I wrote several programs ( Access and Excel ), used for several years by my employee. I am also a teacher for novice people into several Office programs and versions. Some of my programs are saled. I also did write a book with code examples for the forum members. At this moment my participations are developping programs for older people and teach them how to with telephones tablets and laptop. I have knowledge of several Office programs. vba, Visual Basic, HTML, C, and JavaScript. I ám also designing with CoralDraw.
Also running is a hobby.

----------


## arlu1201

Hello HighTree, 

Welcome to Excelforum. Be a part of large Excel community. Enjoy Learning.

----------

